# Zymol Titanium durabilty..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening chaps 
just wondered what peoples opinions are of the above wax - looks, durability etc?

kev


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Good wax, leaves a nice finish and is easy to use. Durability, expect around 4 months or so.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Gaz, might order myself this kit then for my next car


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Its a great wax for the winter months :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good to hear as i was planning to use this wax for summer and zaino z2 in the winter, will no doubt use the wax all year round now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would the leather spray cleaner and leather treat conditioner be o.k for regular use? (will be on the leather upholstery of a mk1 Ford Focus RS when i get one)


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

When you getting one then mate? You started hunting for a good un' yet ?


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> would the leather spray cleaner and leather treat conditioner be o.k for regular use? (will be on the leather upholstery of a mk1 Ford Focus RS when i get one)


Yes, that would be fine, Zymol Treat smells great too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllyRS said:


> When you getting one then mate? You started hunting for a good un' yet ?


fiestas all paid for - going to a new owner before xmas hopefully, will start looking for an RS as soon as xmas is out of the way :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Titanium offers awesome durability, got to be the best 'normal' wax below Glasur. I'd spend the extra on Glasur though...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Titanium offers awesome durability, got to be the best 'normal' wax below Glasur. *I'd spend the extra on Glasur though*...


why's that Russ? is this kit worth the extra £20, was looking at Titanium as the car will live outside 24/7 and be used pretty much every day..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Problem with the kit is you're paying for Clear, and it's shocking bad IMO. HDC is okay, but other paint cleansers are better IMO.

I'd just get the wax


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Russ  what other paint cleansers work well under zymol wax?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Usual suspects. A dark horse is the R222 one - it's great!

SP Paint Cleanser does the job. Black Hole via DA will work a treat on the RS.

Glasur is probably the most impressive wax I've owned. It's VERY close to Vintage IMO. Easily outlasts BOS


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Usual suspects. A dark horse is the R222 one - it's great!
> 
> SP Paint Cleanser does the job. Black Hole via DA will work a treat on the RS.
> 
> Glasur is probably the most impressive wax I've owned. It's VERY close to Vintage IMO. Easily outlasts BOS


Glasur it is then  black hole - thats similar to britemax #4 isn't it? (been planning to buy a full size bottle after trying it a while ago)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Similar yes, but more filler heavy, so good if you want to keep the RS a while and not sacrifice much clearcoat... it's all I'm using on my Clio until it goes.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Russ :thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

I have used Titanium on and off for about 8 years and have found it to be durable easy to apply and looks great too. Pot lasts for years too.

Paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Paul


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Titanium is still my fav wax for my RS. But I´ll try Project Awesome next !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ghostrider said:


> Titanium is still my fav wax for my RS. But I´ll try Project Awesome next !


any pics chap?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> any pics chap?


i wish i had, but i´m sorry. Can´t wait to get the car out of the winter sleep next year.

For me titanium is a must have. looks awesome on the racing-blue and the durability is outstanding.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ah, no worries :thumb:


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kev go for Titanium and you won't be disappointed at all, it's an awesome wax and probably the one we reccomend to the majority of people looking for a durable hard wearing wax. It also works well on wheels.

The kit's are great value also, you're basically getting either `Vinyl' or `Treat' for free. `Clear' is probably my most favorite shampoo going and HD Cleanse is equally as good.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to use Titanium on my Polo 16v show car back in 2001/2 and it won me many trophies. I don't think you can go far wrong with Zymol products (I've been using clear and HD Cleanse for years), it's just that you need to be prepared to pay the asking price!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Never used the Titanium standalone over a non sealant base but has easily my daily drive through winter in past years over an EGP or Jeffs Acrylic base layer.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I love Zymol waxes, even if they are harder to use than others, can't leave it on and walk away.. And maybe slightly over priced, or are they, I think so.. But still stunning waxes..

At the mo I have Titanium and Carbon, don't really use the carbon, but do love the Titanium..

It has a very clear finish, if you put Titanium against Supernatural, the Supernatural will look slightly hazey beside it..

I'm thinking of trying Concours, just waiting for the funds to roll in, more detailing maybe, or wait for a customer to ask for it..

Titanium has a higher white carnauba content that carbon, and Concours is even higher..


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

qstix said:


> It has a very clear finish, if you put Titanium against Supernatural, the Supernatural will look slightly hazey beside it..


Only if the Supernatural is not buffed properly...

It has a longer cure time than most waxes and is a fraction oilier. What tends to happen is people remove it too early, leaving a very slight oily/hazy film behind. We recommend a longer curing time and a second buff to be sure, then it will leave an extremely clear finish.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Only if the Supernatural is not buffed properly...
> 
> It has a longer cure time than most waxes and is a fraction oilier. What tends to happen is people remove it too early, leaving a very slight oily/hazy film behind. *We recommend a longer curing time and a second buff to be sure, then it will leave an extremely clear finish*.


I agree fully I leave my SN about 30 mins and buff and then re buff 2 hours later and the finish is fantastic:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I shall do another test, and leave the SN for longer, I do prefer the application of SN, as I can leave it..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

qstix said:


> I shall do another test, and leave the SN for longer, I do prefer the application of SN, as I can leave it..


I would leave it at least 30 mins but with it turning colder longer would be better :thumb:


----------

